# Was geht von Limone aus?



## päda (24. Mai 2007)

Servus!

Gibt es irgendwelche Touren am Gardasee, direkt von Limone ( Nordufer) aus, oder benötigt man das Auto um interessante Touren mit dem Bike zu unternehmen?
Ich habe schon einmal von Bekannten von einer kleinen Passstraße in der Gegend gehört, die an einer kleinen Kapelle vorbei geht, ab der man eine großen teil Höhenweg oberhalb des Sees entlang fahren kann.

Hat jemand von euch Infos?

Danke
                Päda


----------



## dertutnix (25. Mai 2007)

päda schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwelche Touren am Gardasee, direkt von Limone ( Nordufer) aus, oder benötigt man das Auto um interessante Touren mit dem Bike zu unternehmen?



sowohl als auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (25. Mai 2007)

Kauf dir vor Ort den entsprechenden Moser Buike Guide, und du wirst geholfen  
Und die Sufu hilft auch, Tourenvorschläge für die Tremosine/Tremalzo Gegend zu finden.


----------



## Bierfahrer (25. Mai 2007)

Limone ist ganz schlecht - die einzige Tour abseits der Straße ist Valle de Signole hoch - da brauchste aber langen Vorbau - 34 Kassette - ne Bombenkondition und am besten etwas EPO!

Ansonsten bist du immer an Auto angewiesen - außer du willst die Straße nach Vesio hochkurbeln!


----------



## karstenr (25. Mai 2007)

Man kann die Hauptstraße nach Vesio recht gut umgehen. Auf meiner Homepage unter Touren Tremalzo ist dies mit einigen Bildern beschrieben.
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## pedale3 (25. Mai 2007)

Hey,

von Limone kannst Du alle guten Basisstationen mit dem Boot (Fähre) erreichen. Das masst zudem noch Laune!

Z.B. Morgens mit dem Boot nach Torbole/Riva oder Malcesine, dann im Prinzip alle Touren der Moser- Nord/West möglich. Super wäre z.b. die Tour von Riva zum Tremalzo starten und anschliessend fast 2000HM downhill nach Limone runterplumpsen 

Du brauchst also kein Auto (klar, ein wenig Kleingeld kostet das schon)!

Du musst nur zusehen dass Du ggf. die letzte Fähre zurück nicht verpasst. Sonst wird es nach einer Monte Baldo Tour recht hart nach Limone zu kurbeln!!!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Mai 2007)

Mit der kleinen Passstr. meinst du wahrscheinlich die Ponale Straße, die von Riva nach Pregasina geht. Von dort kannst Du zum Tremalzo weiterfahren oder schon weiter unten wieder eine der zahlreichen Abfahrten nach Limone nehmen. Riva oder Torbole sind sicher als Startpunkt günstiger und meiner Meinung auch netter zum Wohnen, aber man kann auch von Limone aus was fahren. Man hat halt immer zu Beginn 600hm befahrene Asfaltstraße. Die von Karsten beschriebene Umfahrung kenne ich allerdings nicht. Die Hauptstrasse ist aber auf jeden Fall ein Graus.


----------



## karstenr (26. Mai 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Man hat halt immer zu Beginn 600hm befahrene Asfaltstraße. Die von Karsten beschriebene Umfahrung kenne ich allerdings nicht. Die Hauptstrasse ist aber auf jeden Fall ein Graus.



Wie auf meiner Homepage beschrieben geht die Umfahrung zwar über Straßen aber dort fährt so gut wie nie ein Auto und raus kommt man am Moser Startplatz zum Passo Nota.

Auf meiner Homepage unter Touren Tremalzo ist dies mit einigen Bildern beschrieben.
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------

